
Occupational licensing hinders job mobility - todipa
https://hbr.org/2018/04/more-and-more-jobs-today-require-a-license-thats-good-for-some-workers-but-not-always-for-consumers
======
phren0logy
I'm an MD, and I have felt this pain moving from one state to another. I've
never had a problem getting a license, but it's tedious and expensive, and
then there's always the question of whether or not to keep a license after
moving (which generally just means keep paying them money forever).

Getting doctors to agree about anything is nearly impossible, so a national
approach to licensing has patchy support. Some feel that if they are the
subject of an unfair inquiry (which is not standard but sadly not uncommon),
they would have no recourse if there's a single licensing body.

------
todipa
What is the right balance of licensing?

~~~
Gibbon1
If you're a Harvard trained manager, you want real workers to be perfectly
substitutable just like you learned in econ 101.

